# Noobie



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,

I came back form drag racing today and mt wife presented me with a gift.










His name is Mr Humphries  

I found this site after doing a search for how to care for him. We are going out tomorrow to pick up a proper tank for him, after reading some info on this site, I have decided to get a better setup  So thanks for all the effort that has been put into this site  I will get some more pics when He is in his new home.. he's so bright BLUE my fav colour 

Thanks again all

DOn


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Mr Humphries is verypretty!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Handsome boy you've got there  Any questions just ask, and good luck with him!


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I sure will, I have him stuck between my monitor and PC, To keep his water warm.. My beast tower pours heat out the side  I am thinking I'll
pick up a nice 5 gal to set him up in, I want to keep him near me at the PC, thats where I am most days.

Thanks

Don


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'msure he'll love a 5 gallon!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

5 gallons is perfect!


----------



## Labeledsk8r (Sep 12, 2009)

nice fish, both you and the fish should enjoy the 5 gallon tank

btw what you racein


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Labeledsk8r said:


> nice fish, both you and the fish should enjoy the 5 gallon tank
> 
> btw what you racein


I think so, we are going out today to get one,  As for racing I have 1994 GT mustang with a few mods, I didn't race yesterday, My car isn't rdy yet. I want to do a whole top end swap this winter, It Should be rdy in the spring.

Don


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome!!! Your fish is beautiful, and he'll LOVE a 5 gallon tank!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome what a nice gesture frm ur wife  and I am sure both you and ur wife will enjoy the company of Mr Humphries congrats.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He's very pretty. And I think he'll be happy in his new 5 gal home! Good luck, and like everyone's already offered. Any questions, just ask! And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks cute! Good luck! 5 gal will be great! Get a tiny female for that lil tank


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all.

Well, I went a bit over board. but for GOOD reason.

I have 3 year old Autistic twin girls, When we went to the Aquarium Store to pick up a new home for Mr Humphries, something very cool happen, this store has a HUGE floor level Aquarium setup, with HUGE pleco's, Coe and turtles Well my wife positioned the girls in front of the coe in their double stroller, and the most amazing thing happen, they were mez'd by the coe They were laughing at them and trying to get to the tank, must have been close to 30 in this tank. if anyone here knows anything about autisum, this is a MAJOR break through, So me and Pat(wife) decided right there we were getting a bigger tank. so.....................

We bought a 20 Gal, got a good deal on it, and we picked up Mr Humphries some friend, 4 Tetras, 2 neon and 2 Rosy. I have the tank setup and the tetras are in it, I want to give it a good 12-24 hrs before I put MR H, into the tank. the girls BTW can't keep away from the tank
they were crying when we said is was time for their nap 

Thanks to this site and all the great info, i would never had gone to get 
a bigger tank, and we would never have seen the reaction to the coe.

You've made a HUGE difference in our daughters lives.. Thanks SOOOOOOOO much.

Here are a couple pics of the tank, MR H isn't in it yet, I hope by mourning I can put him in.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww, I'm so glad our little betta corner of the internet has helped you, and ultimately your daughters. That is great news! My husband's niece is autistic and loves my vast array of bettas. lol. I have 13... anyway. Congrats. I'm glad things are going well. That's a beautiful tank. I would suggests some silk plants, though. Betta's love plants....and walmart has these cute little "Lilly pads" They are only a couple bucks and my guys love them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that the girls are enjoying the fish!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So glad that everything is going well!! A 20 gallon gives you SO many possibilities with tank mates!!!! Love it!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks great! What a great discovery about your daughters.
I agree with the above, more plants and hiding spots would be great in that tank.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Thanks so much, yes we are planning on some live plants, and more friends. my wife wants to get some decorations as well. We are having 
a blast setting this tank up. 

Don


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome! It's great to hear, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

UPDATE!

Mr H is in his new home, and he is loving it, his fins are out and wide, swimming around and chasing the smaller fish, but not attacking them, I took a few pics of the tank, and Sophia, she is totallty mez'd by 
Mr H. We are gonna let the tank settle a bit, then pick up some live pants, and a bottom feeder of some kind, still havn't decided on what yet, And the pics  Enjoy

Thanks

Don


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank! Your little girl is cute!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there! Just want to say my Fiance has Asperger Syndrome, a mild form of Autism, and he loves our fish too! Oh and for bottom feededrs, I like Cory cat fish. They are my favorite kind of little catfish and fun to watch. Maybe you can try a pair of those. Good luck with your new fish! Have fun.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Hi there! Just want to say my Fiance has Asperger Syndrome, a mild form of Autism, and he loves our fish too! Oh and for bottom feededrs, I like Cory cat fish. They are my favorite kind of little catfish and fun to watch. Maybe you can try a pair of those. Good luck with your new fish! Have fun.


 
We are going out today to get some more stuff for his tank, Something I have noticed about Mr H.
when I sit at my computer, he likes to hang around the corner closest to me  it's like he knows I'm his owner LOL This fish is so smart, and really does have a personality, not like the tetras, total drones.. 

heres a pic of him, just hanging out by me,










Don


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are pretty intelligent and have great personalities!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

this is very heartwarming, awesome to hear about your daughters!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

How cute he look very happy


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow, that's wonderful about your daughters. what a little stud Mr. Humphries is! i love his name too. and bettas are so entertaining, just wait, he'll crack you up! they're great little fish


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

That's wonderful about your daughters<3
and I'm delighted to see your new tank! lol, Mr. Humphries, what a cute name ^^
He's very pretty too!


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,

I did a search and found this old thread, So I could inform you all that today I lost MR H 
I did everything I could to save him, I am tearing up just typing this, I will miss him so much. 
He was my little buddy and I will miss him so so so much. 

IDK what happen to him, he just started to turn pale, and lost all his colour, And he deleloped a sore on the end of his tail, I tried treating him, I even moved him to a heated and filter tank, and that did not help, I found him pass away today.

Rest on peace little buddy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Mr H.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm so sorry about Mr H.


THanks DQ 

Don


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no...I remember when this thread was new...this makes me sad.  i'm sorry. RIP Mr. Humphries...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

R.I.P Mr. Humphries... At least he made you & your family happy, and had a good life with you


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no!!! So sorry... I lost one of my most special boys a month ago... it really does hurt.


----------

